# Anyone ever had a Downer dog ?



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have no personal experience, but I do remember a dog at the park that I go to who had a couple of happy years using a cart to get around. The owner told me that the cart company had asked for some very specific measurements and sent a cart that was customized for her dog. The dog pulled herself around the park with her two front legs. Her rear legs were held in place off the ground and she had a cart with two big wheels in the back. She was able to pull herself over the grass and tree roots with no problem and she seemed happy as can be. I hope that it all works just as well for you. It is so hard to see our beloved pets getting old.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

When I was a teen we had a dog that had such an injury,
and while he did get better it took a while. 
So we built a pvc pipe sling for him to get around. 

Okay so my mom did most of it but I helped. lol 

I do remember that we had to be very careful to get the cuts right,
but it worked quite well and was not too much as far as cost. 
We even had the wheels laying around off of a couple of small bikes. 

Here are some sites that I found with great info on diy wheel chairs and other things.
Home-made dog wheelchair

Free Plans For Building A Dog Wheelchair

I hope they help give you some good ideas and your baby gets better,
like ours did. But even if your baby has to be in a chair, 
life can still be great! 

Blessings.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just reread your post and now I am wondering if you were thinking about a cart that you would push Nick in as opposed to one that he could use to support his rear legs while he walked using his front legs. If so, I have been very happy with my Pet Gear stroller. Bob's hips are bad and he is pretty much limited to a walk of half a mile, if that. If Cammie and I want a longer walk, we take the stroller. Bob walks for the first 1/4 mile or so (he likes to sniff and mark), then I lift him into his stroller and he sits regally while I push him. Sometimes it is a little difficult to have Bob in the stroller and and Cammie on a leash, but we make it work. Neighbors think it is hilarious. You'd need a smaller size, but here's Bob in his Pet Gear stroller.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Angel's Mom... we ordered a custom one . It should arrive On the 13th. I appreciate all the good information that you sent. If this one doesn't work out I am going to look for someone local to build one.
The plans will be very helpful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks pepperb...we have found his wheels but a little stroller would be very handy to have for longer distance walks. 

The weekend before he went down I looked at one but didn't get it because I wasn't sure of the size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I thought that I would check back and see how y'all are doing. Hope the wheels are working out and Nick is doing well.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Aw thanks so much for asking. Nick' s wheels arrived on Thursday. We spent the first day getting used to "Zippy". I put it everywhere that we were and put the harness on for a little while. Friday he test drove it and did really well. We have had to make a couple of small adjustments that required no tools. We are building up more time in it every day.

It came from Ruff Rolling and they have been wonderful. They finished it a day later than they had said so they upgraded the shipping and it came a day earlier than they promised.

I saw Angel in her Mardi Gras Do today. Best pictures ever. If you don't mind my asking where do you live. I have had family in New Orleans and on the Mississippi Gulf Coast since the mid 1700's and We celebrate Mardi Gras even though we live in Va. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

